# Jasper got a rat... and wants more.



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

So I took Coco for a walk tonight and came home to everyone running around outside looking for Jasper! 

So what had I missed? A door was left open (not by me) and he'd caught a rat... then brought it inside and began eating it on the stairs. Ick. I guess he'd do well on a prey model diet; he'd eaten the guts and leg before someone found him with it. Then when they started screaming about it he ran back outside and was found under the pear tree looking for more rats -- there are a lot of rats around here, they eat from our trees outside (cherries, pears, grapes, plums, chestnuts). There was still a rat foot on the stairs when I got home.

And he got out a third time! He is so fast. I just walked out and picked him up, but he was sitting out there listening for rats. I'm sure he'd take care of all of them in no time if we gave him a chance, he must have lived on those rats last summer when he was semi-feral. 

Now he wants out so badly. Ugh.

Until now all cats I've met only want to play with mice and rats.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

That's NASTY! I'm so glad I live in rat-free Alberta! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jasper is obviously prey driven!! Quite the Hunter! Maybe he's showing you what he wants for dinner!! "Rat Al' Carte"!!!
I sympathize with you finding a rat footie!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Winston gets lizards. It has gotten to the point where I feel sorry for the poor things. More often than not, they are just stunned and he leaves them by the outside water bowl so I get them and take them somewhere else. One time I got home and as I was getting out of the car there was a dead, partially eaten rat. That was Cabbit's doing. Nyska would not be caught dead with a rat or lizard. She goes after birds, but it is rare she catches one. Franky, I don't know about him, he may be to spoiled now to hunt.
If I came home and found a dead rat by my staircase I may have a heart attack. That Little Jasper is something else, the Mighty Hunter.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

We don't have lizards here either, though I wouldn't mind them! I cannot stand rats!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

He is a little monster. 

He got out again today. He should be called Houdini. I don't even know _how_ this time. Either he jumped off the deck, out a second story window, or slipped out the door when we went shopping.

Either way we came home about 2 hours later with a lack of Jasper in the house. After wandering the neighbourhood for an hour or so we spoke to a lady that lives at a double property where the back of it is all unused grass -- they used to own sheep, and people used to feed ferals there ~5+ years ago. 

The lady had seen him about 30 minutes before _playing_ with her cat (that I later saw outdoors and looks just like Blacky!) ... so I went back there and called for him and he appeared! And walked right up to me... but oh no, I didn't see him the_ first_ time I walked by there.

I wonder if he used to live in the unused portion of lot they have there, when he's got out before we've found him around that area. It's about 2 minute walk from here. I know he knows the area so I wasn't COMPLETELY freaking out... but the neighbour's house is coming down tomorrow so I _needed_ to get him back before then!

PS: Last night Coco was very interested in smelling Jasper's mouth. Eww.

I took this after he'd eaten a huge dinner that he wouldn't stop squawking for, but maybe he'd rather have been out there chasing rats instead. Here he is tuckered out after all his adventures the last few days:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhhh...That can't be "The Mighty Hunter"!
He's so innocent...
MUST be his Evil Twin!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

7cats2dogs said:


> Ohhhh...That can't be "The Mighty Hunter"!
> He's so innocent...
> MUST be his Evil Twin!!


I was thinking the same thing! Who could believe this is infamous escape artist/rat killer? He looks so sweet and innocent.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah, such a landmark moment! And a RAT? Good hunting! Really active cat,for an orange boy! Seriously, you may want to up the security to prevent any more escapes.

He's being a cat! A red-blooded,all American,er-all CANADIAN boy cat!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm overdue for a rat from Arwen, but she did bring me a mole today  The good thing about moles, they must be yucky, because she never eats them, but the rats and squirrels....she devours.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I always have mixed feelings about their dining outdoors....but it's their nature, for better or worse.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Today he's been playing fetch and running around with his mouse meowing more than usual. I think the adventures awakened the hunter in him.










Well I don't have mixed feelings about that rat catching (I'd let him do it since he's willing to eat them -- there's way too many rats around here!), but I _know_ I do not want rat dismemberment on the carpet! He ate the whole leg, bones and all. 

I wish I could up the security around this place! My entire family is hopeless. Partly we aren't used to closing doors and partly we have old doors that are harder to close. One if you don't close just right either blows open in the wind or will lock itself if slammed to hard.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I was so grossed out by animal parts when I first got the cats. I have to say I have built up a tolerance to it. I do keep cat door closed when I am home and patio door open a bit. If I see something in their mouth, I spring to action. They do look sweet sleeping and sitting in our laps but when I see them walk by outdoors they seem like a little lion stalking. We have lizards and gophers. None of the neighbors mind the cats getting the gophers. I do feel bad for the lizards.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so glad mine is an indoor cat with no door dashing inclinations!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a Western Fence Lizard! 
I've named her 'Munchie', because she runs all over my back patio eating bugs...
Good Girl!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> This is a Western Fence Lizard!
> I've named her 'Munchie', because she runs all over my back patio eating bugs...
> Good Girl!!


Yay Munchie!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

<rolls eyes> I was just getting to the point where I could relax when I opened the door to return home, safe that I wouldn't be doing an impersonation of Hitchcock's Birds... Ack, birds, birds!!! OR discovering rodent parts. I was just getting use to B.B.'s retirement!
But NOW, I have TWO that likes to team up!! They think they're on the Savana!! Fortunately they are really noisy "huntesses" lol ... It's just a matter of time


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Carmel said:


>


I just had to look at this pic again... it's a fantastic shot! He looks sooooo serious! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

